# Training music



## Kroy (Apr 9, 2003)

Here's a question for everyone. When you train on your own, what type of music do you listen to? If you do at all.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *Here's a question for everyone. When you train on your own, what type of music do you listen to? If you do at all. *



Depends on my mood. Lately I've been listening to the Mission Impossible 2 soundtrack a lot.

But sometimes I listen to more traditional music like Indonesian Gamelan. Sometimes I listen to celtic. Sometimes to country. Sometimes to metal. And pretty much anything else that strikes my fancy. Or whatever happens to be in the CD player or on the radio 

Mike


----------



## rachel (Apr 9, 2003)

Sometimes chinese. sometimes Linkin Park. Depends on my mood and how aggressive I want to get.


----------



## boogiedownbronx (Apr 9, 2003)

Usually some form of rap or hip hop, depending upon my energy level.  Cypress Hill frequents my CD player. I also got this new CD by Delinquent Habits... they're a smaller rap/hip hop group, if ya don't know em.


----------



## khadaji (Apr 9, 2003)

some times I listen to J-pop while I train by my self.   

There is nothing stranger then performing kicks, punches, and swing weapons with  "EE Jump" playing in the background.  Its proof of ones loss of sanity.. :boing2:

Actualy Tiko, and Classic are often in the mix as well.


----------



## Elfan (Apr 10, 2003)

Large thread on this topic:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1507


----------



## ECYili (Apr 10, 2003)

I don't train with music.  For me it's counter-productive.  I get too involved in the music and I really don't pay attention to what I'm doing.  I get 10x better trainning session without, I can really focus on my technique, body actions, alignment, movement and most importantly mindset.  In the style I practice, a clear and centered mind is VERY important to our application of our philisophy and application of technique.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ECYili _
> *I don't train with music.  For me it's counter-productive.  I get too involved in the music and I really don't pay attention to what I'm doing.  I get 10x better trainning session without, I can really focus on my technique, body actions, alignment, movement and most importantly mindset.  In the style I practice, a clear and centered mind is VERY important to our application of our philisophy and application of technique. *



It could be countered, though, that if you're mind is really clear and centered then music shouldn't have any bearing, either positive or negative, on your training 

I think it's a personal choice. Nothing wrong with either way. And I would never advocate that someone train with music if they're not comfortable doing so. On the flip side, I would never say that anyone is wrong if they want to train with music.

Personally, I like it. But I don't think it has any bearing on my training one way or another.

Mike


----------



## ECYili (Apr 11, 2003)

Very good thoughts pesilat.  As you said, it comes down to a matter of choice and as long as your comfortable with your choice then that's all that matters :asian:


----------



## chaosomega (Apr 22, 2003)

I train to the $#!t that REALLY pumps me up... Mostly metal and death metal. Slayer, Cryptopsy (canadian), Cannibal Corpse, Sepultura, Pantera, etc...


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 22, 2003)

Actually, I enjoy classical Chinese or Japanese music......even when I'm not training.


----------



## tarabos (Apr 22, 2003)

pantera, old school metallica...it's all good.

even rap, although i hate it. the beat gives you a great rythm to move to. and being a white boy...i need all the rythm i can get


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

phil collins 

nah

no training music for the martail arts for me

but when i go to the gym i like to listen to some hip hop no limit
master p 
and cash money stuff

also DMX


----------

